# Flickr album of BEAUTIFUL historic theatres



## Kelite (May 11, 2016)

While doing some theatre research, I happened upon this wonderful collection of photos provided by the League of Historic American Theatres.



https://www.flickr.com/photos/lhat_photos/sets/72157656118046023/page1

Enjoy!!!


----------



## josh88 (May 11, 2016)

Very cool, I was surprised by how many of these I've visited. Definitely bookmarked to reference again. Thanks Keith


----------



## Kelite (May 11, 2016)

I'd like to have a slideshow of these historic beauties as my desktop screen saver. Wow-


----------



## TheaterEd (May 11, 2016)

Kelite said:


> I'd like to have a slideshow of these historic beauties as my desktop screen saver. Wow-


Right click photo and save to a folder. repeat for each photo. Set your desktop to pull photos from that folder and randomize. Q2Q is my desktop.


----------



## Michael K (May 11, 2016)

TheaterEd said:


> Right click photo and save to a folder. repeat for each photo. Set your desktop to pull photos from that folder and randomize. Q2Q is my desktop.


While true for most sites, on Flickr you have to use the download widget on the bottom right of the shadow box, it will then give you a choice of sizes you can download. Also, depending on the user, some pictures can't be downloaded.


----------



## JD (May 11, 2016)

...or you can cheat and hit "Ctrl+prt scr" paste and clip to size in paint. 
Flickr does make it a bit tricky!


----------



## Scarrgo (May 11, 2016)

Great pics, makes me miss the road, I always enjoyed seeing some of the great old theaters across the country, and nice to see the theater I grew up in(my playpen was in the lobby, I felt like a bad attraction) was displayed....

I lik new modern theaters, but nothing like the display in some of these great rooms...

Sean...


----------



## jxgriffi (May 14, 2016)

Nice to see our venue made the list. http://www.acehotel.com/losangeles/theatre


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 15, 2016)

Although there is only one image of the outside, there is the theater that I spent 15 years of my life in there. Grady Gammage Memorial Auditorium. I had the privilege of performing on the stage as well as working with some of the best in the business and seeing some of the most influential people in the world (such as the Dali Lama). It was originally designed to be the Baghdad Opera House, but then it was slightly redesigned and built in Arizona. While not nearly as old as many others pictured, since it is designed by Frank Lloyd Wright and is on the record of historic places, I guess that's why it made the list.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (May 30, 2016)

Some of those are gorgeous. I still maintain that the Civic in Auckland is one of the most amazing auditoriums in the world though:




The Capitol in Sydney is not as overblown but still awesome.


----------



## JohnD (May 30, 2016)

Interesting bit of trivia, hard to believe but one of the reasons for the atmospheric style of theater was that they were cheaper to build. Earlier movie palaces were based on grand opera venues with all that plasterwork and gilding. The atmospheric types used the plaster dome, usually with projections and lighting effects for the wow factor. 
For further reading may I suggest:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006AX5WE/?tag=controlbooth-20
A later somewhat updated version with the title re=arranged was also released.


----------



## jonliles (Jun 8, 2016)

kiwitechgirl said:


> Some of those are gorgeous. I still maintain that the Civic in Auckland is one of the most amazing auditoriums in the world though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very similar to the Fox Theatre in Atlanta. Similar Moorish style.


----------



## rsmentele (Jun 8, 2016)

As well as the Coronado Theater in Rockford, IL.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 6, 2016)

Too late for this theater that was discovered under Toys R Us. https://www.timeout.com/newyork/blo...-found-under-toys-r-us-in-times-square-080516


----------

